# How many of you are die-hard K3 (Kindle Keyboard) fans . . .



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

. . . who would never upgrade to the latest Kindle versions unless you had to?  And why?

I love the K3.  

Of course I like the e-ink screen but I also like the slim profile, the light-weight feel to it, the side page-turn buttons, and the longer length to it (because of the keyboard) is nice because I can hold on to it in many different places instead of just on the sides like the K4.  I don't use the keyboard that much but when I do it's a snap to type something.  And for some reason the K3 just has more of a sexier look to it than its newer family members.  The Kindle Fire is of no interest to me since I already have an iPad2 with WiFi connectivity.

I would only be interested in the Fire if it had a crisp resolution e-ink type of screen and it came with free 3G connectivity.  Heck, I'd get the Fire right now if it had free 3G so I could take it with me on the go.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I like the page turn buttons, so I will resist going to a Kindle Touch. But I'm not sold on needing a physical keyboard, and I wanted a small Kindle, so bought a K4, and am quite happy with physical page buttons and a virtual keyboard.


----------



## pugmom (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't like touch screens, and I don't think I would be happy with the little joystick button on the new Kindle.  I know a lot of people love it, I just don't think it is for me.  So...I will be sticking with my Kindle Keyboard until someone grabs it out of my hands!


----------



## bordercollielady (Nov 21, 2008)

Same for me ... I don't like touch screens..  I end up hitting the wrong part of the screen and then it takes forever to correct it.  But - if Amazon improves the K3 - adding nested collections, giving us back removable storage,  etc - I would buy another keyboard Kindle.  But - the touch just didn't intrigue me..


----------



## slkissinger (Jul 29, 2010)

I pre-ordered the Touch; and tried for several days to fall in love with it, and failed.  I've passed it on to a nephew (who originally was going to get my K3 keyboard... but now forget it, he gets the Touch).

Since they are in stores now and so affordable; I did pick up the K4 (non-touch).  I like it--although I've only been using it for less than a day.  We'll see if that lasts.  Since I do use the 3g and TTS on my K3 3g keyboard model, I think I'll keep both.  Depending upon where I'm going/what I'm doing, I'll take the appropriate one with me.  I anticipate the K4 will be with me most of the time when I'm close to home; but I do travel occasionally, and then it'll be K3's turn to be with me.


----------



## kindlegrl81 (Jan 19, 2010)

Amazon still hasn't done anything spectacular enough with the new Kindles to get me to upgrade from my K2.  The pearl screen is nice but I still prefer the layout of the K2 over the K3 and I really don't like the looks of the new silver frames on the K4 and KTouch.

The Kindle Fire is extremely tempting but I already have an iPad and just can't bring myself to buy another tablet computer when the one I already have still works great.


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

I'm keeping my Kindle 3 keyboard. I love mine. I started with it. I do own a Kindle Fire now so that's my "fun" unit.
But my Kindle 3 will remain my "ereader" and my travel companion.


----------



## perryluvr (Feb 7, 2010)

I'm sticking with my K3 w/keyboard as well.  Sure I don't use the keyboard often, but I love the page turning buttons where they're at, I love the size of the K3!  Plus I have my Decal Girl sticker & lighted cover on it.    So I'll keep my K3 and probably not get the Kindle Fire, as I have my iPad 2 for 'needs' other than reading!


----------



## kahoolawe (Mar 22, 2011)

perryluvr said:


> I'm sticking with my K3 w/keyboard as well. Sure I don't use the keyboard often, but I love the page turning buttons where they're at, I love the size of the K3! Plus I have my Decal Girl sticker & lighted cover on it.  So I'll keep my K3 and probably not get the Kindle Fire, as I have my iPad 2 for 'needs' other than reading!


Shoot, you're all set... getting the Fire would almost be pointless since you already own the iPad 2. 
I got it because I didn't own and iPad. It's my "poor man's" iPad. Ha!
Love 'em both!!!

Happy Thanksgiving!!!


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

pugmom said:


> I don't like touch screens, and I don't think I would be happy with the little joystick button on the new Kindle. I know a lot of people love it, I just don't think it is for me. So...I will be sticking with my Kindle Keyboard until someone grabs it out of my hands!


 There's no joystick on any of the new Kindles. The basic Kindle is pretty much like the K3(Keyboard) except it doesn't have the full keyboard. . the selctor controls are the 4 way pad with a flat selector button in the center. Of course the touch is just touch except for the on button and one 'home' button. The K2 (sold from February 2009 to August 2010 was the last regular sized Kindle to feature a mini joystick; the DX still has one.


----------



## J.R.Mooneyham (Mar 14, 2011)

I have both an iPad and K3. The K3 is presently one of my most highly valued possessions: I treat it like a baby, and worry about losing it somewhere when I venture out to various waiting rooms, or into car trips. Lately I've been reading on it at least a couple hours a day. I'm very happy with it function-wise, and like having a real keyboard, though admittedly I don't do a whole lot of typing.

I doubt that I'll replace it with something else until circumstances force me to (like I break it or lose it, or the battery permanently dies in it).

I barely use the iPad. Mostly I use it for a glorified TV guide, and much less often, to look up something on the web I heard on the TV news. The iPad here is mostly used to keep visiting nephews occupied (it's doing that this very moment).


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

I like my K3 just fine. I don't see myself upgrading until it dies. I don't mind a virtual keyboard, but the smudged screen would probably drive me nuts. lol


----------



## QuantumIguana (Dec 29, 2010)

I have nothing against the K4, I tried it out at Best Buy and was pretty impressed. But it doesn't offer enough for me to give up the K3. I'll use the K3 until it dies, and then I'll decide what to get. If the K4 had text to speech, I'd be inclined to get the K4 when my K3 died. I haven't had a chance to try the K4T yet, so I don't know if I'd like it. If I got the Fire, it would be primarily as a tablet, and only secondarily as an e-reader, I really prefer e-ink for reading.

I'm not emotionally tied to the K3, it does what I need it to do, and it is already paid for.


----------



## cc84 (Aug 6, 2010)

The K3 is my first Kindle and i just love it so unless it ever breaks i would not upgrade. I just can't afford to keep buying every new Kindle that comes out. I also like having the keyboard as it's useful when searching for books in the Kindle store. The Kindle Fire isn't even released in the UK but i have no desire for one anyway.


----------



## auburn1975 (Sep 4, 2010)

Me too.  I was so excited about the new Touch but after I bought it (and skin & case) and used it for two days, it went back to BB.  I can't tell you how very disappointed I was.  So then I had to go buy another K3 because I had gifted my original K3 to another.  Having Kindle on my Samsung Galaxy Table and smartphone, I was expecting an equal performance in the new kindle Touch but it just was not there for me.  I am delighted with my K3 and I am holding on to this one.


----------



## Carolyn62 (Sep 5, 2011)

I have an iPad so the Fire doesn't interest me. I've only had my K3 since February, I love it and I see no reason to replace it.  The new Kindles look great and the prices are very tempting, but I won't be replacing my K3 until I absolutely have to!


----------



## jonathanmoeller (Apr 19, 2011)

*raises hand*


----------



## NapCat (retired) (Jan 17, 2011)

"..If it ain't broke, don't fix it..."  as they say.  

After a year, I am delighted with my K3.


----------



## PhillyGuy (Dec 18, 2010)

One question for me is why should I buy something today that I can maybe get on Thanksgiving week a year from now at half the price, and almost surely with a bit higher quality.

With the K3, my excuse was that Amazon's free worldwide 3G internet was too good a deal to last forever, and the earlier I bought, the longer I would enjoy the feature. Plus I did like the idea of higher screen contrast than with the K2, so, after consulting my wife, I treated myself. There is no such excuse with these new products.

However, I perhaps shouldn't have answered this thread because I am not a sports fan, much less a fan of any commercial product. Somehow the rah-rah gene missed me, and most of my family.


----------



## jkeith0919 (Feb 19, 2011)

I started out with the K3G this January & I absolutely love it! I'm not too impressed with the K4 or KT & would really miss the free 3G so I will stick with my K3G until it dies!


----------



## NightGoat (Feb 2, 2011)

The hedonic adaptation hasn't kicked in yet, though the new Kindles look nice I don't want nor need the latest. It won't make me any cooler than I already am.

You can have my K3 when you pry it from my cold, wet trousers... or something like that.


----------



## RDaneel54 (Sep 10, 2010)

Like it and carry it everywhere.  No need to change.


----------



## KTaylor-Green (Aug 24, 2011)

After checking out the newer models, I see no reason to switch from my K3. I bought it this past May and it is my first Kindle. I love it!


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

I'm keeping my K3.  I want to keep my nontouch screen, tts, and free 3G.  The x-ray feature on the new models sound interesting, but not enough for me to want to upgrade.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

I started out with a K1. Just after I got it K2 was released. I saved and then got k3. I love the k3 its much lighter than the K1 and will not be upgrading to touch screen. Finger prints drive me crazy and I have enough problems typing on my ipod. 

I thought about the kindle fire but it would frustrated me typing on the screen and since I won't watch videos from my computer or that fire my Ipod pretty much does what I need. I won't even get a touch screen phone. Had one, thing drove me bonkers. Probably because I was a Secretary for over 20years and type ~100/min or more (depending on the day lol) on a keyboard and using just my thumbs or hunt/peck doesn't work for me.


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

I'm another who started with the K1 the first year it came out. It was working fine when the K2 hit the market, and I didn't see that huge of a difference between the two to justify the upgrade. 

The change was more apparent with the K3, but I held out until the scroll wheel gave out. I'm completely happy with the K3. There isn't that much of a difference between it and the newer models, so the K3 will stick around for quite a while longer. 

The Kindle app resides on my Android phone, as well as my Android tablet. They get used for reading now and then. Other than using the tablet for reading magazines in Zinio, I still prefer to read ebooks on the K3. 

If they ever come out with one that has a Mirasol or Pixel Qi display (or something similar), then I might reconsider.


----------



## Trophywife007 (Aug 31, 2009)

The K3 is perfect for me as is; I don't really need anything smaller.  Plus, Mr. 007 and I have so much invested in our covers I couldn't bear to not be able to use them.


----------



## R. M. Reed (Nov 11, 2009)

I paid good money for the K3 and as long as it works, why spend more? It would also mean a new case and light, thus even more money.

Plus, I bought it before the Special Offers models came out. I do not want ads on something I paid for.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

Zell said:


> . . . who would never upgrade to the latest Kindle versions unless you had to? And why?


Lord, no. I hated the keyboard. I couldn't read the letters, typing numbers was a nightmare, and as an old guy with wide stubby fingers it was a pain. Now, I have the Kindle Basic and am much happier. That said, from the minute I got my KindleDX, and then K3, there was no looking back. I've been a compulsive reader for 60 years and now I'm a compulsive ereader.


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

I have a K3 WiFi and will likely get a new touch model in a few months. I've loathed the keyboard on every Kindle except the original Kindle (but I don't like the screen on that one).

Touch screens don't bother me. I regularly use an iPod touch and iPad and have zero problems with fingerprint smudges. But I have a screen protector on both, so maybe that eliminates the problem.

Mike


----------



## Joe Chiappetta (May 20, 2010)

That would be me. K3 is great. I would only upgrade if they came out with color E Ink _AND _full browser experience.


----------



## mooshie78 (Jul 15, 2010)

I'd get a Touch if I was buying a Kindle now, but I won't upgrade from my K3 as I don't use it enough to bother upgrading right now.  I spend a lot more time on my iPad and iPhone and really just use the Kindle in bed and on the treadmill/eliptical in the gym.

I had a K1 and quickly upgraded to a K2 as I really hated the design of the K1.  It was just ugly IMO, and I hated the big page turn button and the scroll wheel.  K2 I ended up passing on to my parents (just ordered a Touch for them so they can have one each now!) and upgraded as the e-ink screen on the K3 is so much better in contrast.

But with the Touch and Mini having the same e-ink screen as the K3, I just don't have a good reason to upgrade.  I like the smaller footprint since I almost never use the keyboard.  But that's not enough to upgrade.  Come out with a 2nd gen touch with a new higher contrast e-ink screen and I'd probably upgrade.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

bkworm8it said:


> I started out with a K1. Just after I got it K2 was released. I saved and then got k3. I love the k3 its much lighter than the K1 and will not be upgrading to touch screen. Finger prints drive me crazy and I have enough problems typing on my ipod.


The kindle touch does not show fingerprints at all. I'm guessing because the screen is not glass.


----------



## drafter69 (Mar 21, 2009)

I have a K-3 and so far I have seen little reason to upgrade.  I bought the K3 for reading.  The newer Kindle is cute but it doesn't offer anything more for the reader than the K3.  If I want a Internet Pad I'll get an Ipad or Galaxy that has full G3 (G4) connectivity.  The Fire is a cute toy but lacks most of the power or the I-pad or the Galaxy...  Nope... I'll stick with the K3.


----------



## bkworm8it (Nov 17, 2008)

kisala9906 said:


> The kindle touch does not show fingerprints at all. I'm guessing because the screen is not glass.


Good to know. If my K3 dies I may get the touch...unless of course they come out for something else


----------



## StephenLivingston (May 10, 2011)

I have the K3 with keyboard and I am very happy with it, however, I rarely use the keyboard and if I was buying a kindle today I'd probably go for the one without the keyboard as it is cheaper, lighter and smaller.

Best wishes, Stephen Livingston.


----------



## bluesplayer (Sep 30, 2010)

It's not that I love/use the keyboard that much, I just do not want a touch screen or even color screen.  I DO like the page turn buttons on my K3's so I might STILL pick up a third (K4) Kindle. 

(But whatever floats your boat I guess)
Larry


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

kisala9906 said:


> The kindle touch does not show fingerprints at all. I'm guessing because the screen is not glass.


It IS glass. . . but finished differently. The touch technology is different too, not that that should really affect whether fingermarks are visible.


----------



## kisala9906 (Sep 4, 2011)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It IS glass. . . but finished differently. The touch technology is different too, not that that should really affect whether fingermarks are visible.


Ok well either way mine does not show fingerprints at all


----------



## Rainha (Sep 20, 2010)

I don't plan on updating my K3 unless I have to.  I like the new tiny Kindles, but 3G is extremely important to me.  I don't want to deal with a touch screen, so I'm sticking with what I know works.  I'm almost tempted to buy another K3 to keep on hand in case my Kindle breaks and they aren't making them anymore, but I'm hoping they'll come out with a 3G version of the new Kindle.


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am, most definitely.  I love the physical keyboard.


----------



## stickybuns (Jan 17, 2011)

Until the next generation of e-ink is out, I don't see much point in buying a new device.  A touch screen just doesn't add enough to the reading experience to be worthwhile to me.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

I like my K3 just fine, I think it's got good readability and is pretty ergonomic and light. I like touch screens and would consider that an improvement, but until Amazon upgrades the software behind their e-reader devices, no way am I upgrading.

I cant believe they released 2 new e-readers and didnt make any changes to navigation inside books, ability to organize collections, bookmarking and other things, I really dont see any reason to buy something new...as far as I'm concerned, they havent actually improved my reading experience.


----------



## Eltanin Publishing (Mar 24, 2011)

I prefer my K3 to the new ones. I think touch would be handy when navigating menus, etc., but for turning pages I prefer physical buttons. I think the page turn buttons on the K4 are too small, but also I like my 3G (which I can surf the web on, in a pinch) and I do like the keyboard for typing notes.


----------



## enodice (Jul 29, 2010)

I recently purchased the Kindle Fire, but my K3 is still my primary e-reader.  I have been reading a bit on the Fire and I am noticing that I really prefer the page turn buttons on my K3.  Based on that, I'm not sure I would like the Kindle Touch.  I don't use the K3 keyboard much, so the main feature I like about the new e-ink Kindles is their smaller size.  I have no plan to upgrade my K3 anytime soon, but may eventually try the K4 because it's so cheap.


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

If the Touch models had buttons, I think I could be convinced to try it. I like the size of them and I don't use the keyboard to try it. I want the page turn buttons though. I have no idea why Amazon did not put buttons on the Touch.


----------



## Rainha (Sep 20, 2010)

ProfCrash said:


> If the Touch models had buttons, I think I could be convinced to try it. I like the size of them and I don't use the keyboard to try it. I want the page turn buttons though. I have no idea why Amazon did not put buttons on the Touch.


It seems like that would be the obvious solution. I'm hoping they'll add buttons in the next generation.


----------



## Gone 9/21/18 (Dec 11, 2008)

I confess if the Baby Kindle were available with 3G I'd be looking at it seriously, but since it's not, no one is going to pry my K3 away from me, and if I were buying new today I'd probably buy another K3 rather than a Touch just from what I've heard. A friend showed me her Fire and even with 3G that wouldn't interest me at all - noticeably heavy.


----------



## Rihannsu (Dec 28, 2009)

I love the idea of the Kindle touch and will one day upgrade to it, but I do not see enough features currently more then my K3 has to do so now. So count me on the not upgrading yet boat. Also not interested in the Fire till they work out some of the bugs I been hearing about.


----------



## Patricia Ryan/P.B. Ryan (Jul 15, 2010)

I love my K3, but when I bought my 85-year-old mom a Kindle recently, I opted for the touch version, thinking it would be easier for her to use with her arthritic fingers. No such luck. The keyboard is incredibly frustrating--impossible to use accurately except with a pencil eraser, and even then, it's typo city. So there goes my hope that she would be able to order her own books directly from the Kindle. It does seem like an extremely sensitive touch screen, which has its good and bad points.

OTOH, I bought my husband the Kindle Fire as soon as it was announced, and he loves it. It really is gorgeous and has a lot going for it. It's gotten him addicted to Angry Birds, though, which is cutting into his reading time.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

After using my Fire for two weeks, I know I would miss having page turn buttons on Kindle.  I will keep my K2i until it dies.  I don't mind the touch screen keyboard, I just don't like the touch screen for turning pages.  Not as responsive for me.


----------



## teeitup (Nov 1, 2008)

I got my K3 in Oct. 10 and it is still perfect in my eyes so I see no reason to change.  I bought an iPad1 on impulse and don't use it all that often but will keep it for non-fiction books with photos plus I bought copies of casual games that I have on my PC and hate to throw good money away.  I also got a Nook Classic to use for library books and once they were available on Kindle, seriously thought about giving it to my grandson but now with the library losing so many of the Kindle books, it makes sense to keep it for the epub versions.  My bases are covered until they quit or just are not supported anymore.  I'm keeping my K1, just for sentimental reasons.


----------



## Zell (Dec 27, 2010)

Joe Chiappetta said:


> That would be me. K3 is great. I would only upgrade if they came out with color E Ink _AND _full browser experience.


I agree.


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

I sold my K3 3G on here and then regretted it almost immediately!  There were a lot of things I missed about it.  I found one on eBay today for the same price I sold it for plus a lighted cover.  Can't wait for it to arrive!  It will be my on the go Kindle and my K4 will stay home (which I really like too).

Nicole


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

3G is the biggest plus for me. I love my Fire but when the WIFI was out at my Bro's I needed to hop in my car and sit in front of McD's to download another book. When I got the 3G on sale at Target I opened it and never had to leave the house again, except to buy more Bailey's for my coffee. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Having had a K3, K4, and Fire all at the same time for a couple of weeks now, I'm thinking the K3 will stay my 'out and about' reader. . .because it has the 3G.  I expect to do most of my home reading on the K4 -- I like it better for regular use, actually: it's smaller and lighter. I pretty much leave WiFi on all the time so the 'where I left off' info is always available.  Then, if I'm then out and about with the K3 and want to pick up where I left off, I can sync via 3G.  

My newspaper comes to the Fire. . . don't anticipate carrying that around with me except to church for services and/or when requested to 'show off'.


----------



## Nickinev (Aug 31, 2010)

Ann in Arlington said:


> Having had a K3, K4, and Fire all at the same time for a couple of weeks now, I'm thinking the K3 will stay my 'out and about' reader. . .because it has the 3G. I expect to do most of my home reading on the K4 -- I like it better for regular use, actually: it's smaller and lighter. I pretty much leave WiFi on all the time so the 'where I left off' info is always available. Then, if I'm then out and about with the K3 and want to pick up where I left off, I can sync via 3G.


That's exactly what I was thinking Ann. Now I'm on Kindle 3 watch again! LOL!


----------



## RoyHobbs (Nov 22, 2011)

For Christmas I bought (2) Kindle Keyboards 3G w/ SO for my son and I.

We haven't used them yet since they are Christmas gifts.  But I feel I got such a great deal!

- On sale $89 at Best Buy. Awesome price.

- It has the 3G which doesn't have the limitations on the browsers like the new Kindles.

- Battery is replaceable, unlike the new Kindles.

- I like the idea of having the keyboard, especially if I am checking my Gmail.


I can't wait for be "surprised" on Christmas morning!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The only Kindle with a replacable battery is the K1


----------



## RoyHobbs (Nov 22, 2011)

ProfCrash said:


> The only Kindle with a replacable battery is the K1


Oh yes! You are right. The battery on the KK is not replaceable!


----------



## Holly (Mar 8, 2011)

Keeping my K3 - not that Canadians have the same options that are available state-side.  I will travel with it when I go overseas just so that I can use it for e-mail.  The size of the baby K4 does intrigue me but the battery life is disappointing.


----------



## laurie_lu (May 10, 2010)

Back when I purchased my K3, I specifically chose the 3G version for it's ability to go online to buy books and to surf the net if I needed to no matter where I am at.  I don't want to give that up.  I like having the freedom to read in portrait or landscape mode too.   I would feel like I was 'downgrading' if I bought the K4.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't think I'd be making the choice, once I cancelled my Touch order (didn't want it hitting my credit card at the same time as the Fire) and really I love my K3, right?

This K3 is a recent replacement from Amazon when my first K3 started having major issues, hanging up, freezing, too many resets..  And the crack in the case.. crack seems cosmetic but what if I wantd to give or sell the device.. the crack would seem like a deal breaker.  So I went through the angst of switching from one K3 to another.

But the new K3 developed a crack really soon, longer and not acceptable.

Now being past a year, I was dealing with Square Trade and they aren't replacing but I have to sent it to them and THEN get a check or an Amazon gift card (with a little bonus since they really don't want to write checks).  

So I have $189 or a bit more if I go with the card.

Which means I DO have to choose.

I WILL have 3G, that's a given, so the choice is KK or KTouch.  I will undoubtedly go with special offers  (if you get a great sale price from somewhere other than Amazon, do those stores sell special offers devices).

I like the K3, the keyboard, which I definitely use, especially for my calendar app.  I like the graphite color and haven't even used a skin on the K3s.  

But I hear the KTouch screen is even a bit better than the KK screen, device is smaller.  I'm okay with touch keypads, even one as small as the iTouch ipad, but think the KK keypad is probably easier to use.  I don't really know if I want to read using touch instead of buttons..  I don't like the color of the KTouch but I could always add a skin.

I do have a cover for the K3/KK form that I love but it seems like I could use it with my KFire.. still right now I don't HAVE to get a new cover since I have a Nook cover that works well for the KFire.

Writing this out, I'm leaning to the KK, special offers, which is kind of surprising me.

I hadn't considered Best Buy, but maybe I should?


----------



## B-Kay 1325 (Dec 29, 2008)

I purchased the Kindle Fire and am enjoying having a tablet (I specifically wanted whatever tablet Amazon came out with and was very excited with all the neat & cool things that it does).  I was concerned with the WiFi only and thought that it might be a draw back but it hasn't proven to be at this point.  I have an Android phone and can do whatever I need when out and about.

Having said that I still have my K3 and do not intend to give it up.  I never intended to use the Fire for reading, I think these two devises compliment each other and I take them both with me when out and about.


----------



## apocalypse*meow (Nov 30, 2011)

I'm for sure keeping my K3. I did order the $79 K4 recently but the longer battery life on the K3, and the 3G, definitely make it worth saving. It's the one I will take travelling for sure. Honestly I'm not totally certain I'll get a lot of use out of the K4; I will see if the smaller size (and hopefully, slightly better lighted case) makes it worth it to me or not. I know I love the K3! 

It's really too bad they don't offer the K4s in graphite. I liked the darker color and never skinned it like I did the K2s.


----------



## Cardinal (Feb 24, 2010)

Seamonkey, I recommend going to Best Buy and seeing all the Kindles side by side in person.

My Touch looks the same as my KK.  Off the top of my head, the advantages to Touch are it is lighter, has X-Ray, and the archives are easier to search.

Of course, the KK has free 3G and page turn buttons.


----------



## Seamonkey (Dec 2, 2008)

Oh, interesting.. the Touch doesn't have free 3G?  That woud be a dealbreaker for me right there.  I should go look (ugh, terrible parking lot at our Best Buy and I get enough with parking lots driving my cancer pts around)

I keep leaning more to the KK solution but I definitely should get my hands on a touch.  I don't mind touch screens but I have a Fire and an itouch so if I feel the need, I can satisfy it.

And I like Graphite and buttons...

But then the KK has that case cracking flaw at times..


----------



## Irving (Jul 25, 2011)

Zell said:


> . . . who would never upgrade to the latest Kindle versions unless you had to? And why?
> 
> I love the K3.
> 
> ...


Totally agree with all of the above. I hate the new design of the Kindle line, so that's a big bummer for me since I was looking forward to a Kindle with Touch. I also have an iPad, if the Fire had free 3G, however, I would surely buy one soon. I'm liking the Nook Simple right now, I'm just not sure if I'm ready to deal with B&N. :/


----------



## Healer and the Pirate (Aug 14, 2011)

I love my K3…the keyboard allowed me to easily make notes when I was reading through and editing our novel.  I also have a 99 cent notebook app for typing quick notes.  I don't think the touch screen keyboard would be as good for me, and I like the feel of the physical buttons.


----------



## Lursa (aka 9MMare) (Jun 23, 2011)

Another Kindle Keyboard advantage....the Grantwood Simple Light that uses the Kindle battery fits it!

They are probably planning new lights to fit the new Ks, but so far, they only have one for the K3.


----------



## patrickt (Aug 28, 2010)

For reading books my K3 was a 10 and I'd give Amazon a 10 for service and performance. The only think I didn't like about my K3 was the keyboard. I couldn't read the letters on the keys, I had trouble hitting one key at a time, holding down one key while pressing another key and holding the Kindle left me short one hand, and where are the number keys. Of course, I know but entering a 10-digit password for a router usually took two or three tries.

I liked the Kindle Keybard except for the Keyboard. Now I have the Kindle Basic and that's my ereader.


----------



## KayakerNC (Oct 7, 2009)

patrickt said:


> For reading books my K3 was a 10 and I'd give Amazon a 10 for service and performance. The only think I didn't like about my K3 was the keyboard. I couldn't read the letters on the keys, I had trouble hitting one key at a time, holding down one key while pressing another key and holding the Kindle left me short one hand, and where are the number keys. Of course, I know but entering a 10-digit password for a router usually took two or three tries.
> 
> I liked the Kindle Keybard except for the Keyboard. Now I have the Kindle Basic and that's my ereader.


  Great minds think alike.
My K3 Graphite 3G is my traveling companion. 
My K4 NT is my at-home reader, and at less then half what I paid for the K3...a total bargain!


----------



## MamaProfCrash (Dec 16, 2008)

The KT has free 3G but it cannot be used to use the browser. The browser can only be used with the WiFi.


----------



## jehma (Jul 10, 2009)

I love my K3! I don't want the touch screen (I would press it accidentally) and I like my 3G. I like that when I hold it on my belly, the keyboard part raises up the reading area above my blankets! 

I wouldn't get a Fire. If I were to get a tablet I'd get one closer to pure Android. I prefer to read on a dedicated device without the distractions of the entire Internet.

Now, if Amazon makes a Mirasol e-reader (look it up  ) I might be tempted to upgrade ...


----------



## MagentaSunset (Oct 1, 2010)

My K3/3G is a prized possession.  I take it just about everywhere and it is a are day when I don't use it at least once.  The reading experience is excellent IMHO and I love the ability to purchase books when the mood strikes.  

I did purchase the Fire already knowing it would not replace the book reading experience for me.  I have read some magazines on it and like the ability to watch videos and surf the net.  I like the Fire, but am still really just discovering it's capabilities.  The size is great and the picture is terrific!  The K3 - I adore it!


----------



## pitbullandfire (Nov 27, 2011)

MagentaSunset said:


> My K3/3G is a prized possession. I take it just about everywhere and it is a are day when I don't use it at least once. The reading experience is excellent IMHO and I love the ability to purchase books when the mood strikes.
> 
> I did purchase the Fire already knowing it would not replace the book reading experience for me. I have read some magazines on it and like the ability to watch videos and surf the net. I like the Fire, but am still really just discovering it's capabilities. The size is great and the picture is terrific! The K3 - I adore it!


I must agree too. I take my K3 everywhere and thought the Fire would become my primary e-reader, but that has not proved to be the case. I'm waiting for my Baby Kindle to arrive and have some decent hopes there. However, I think my new baby will probably fall behind K3. I never thought I'd love the K3 as much as I do.


----------



## RoyHobbs (Nov 22, 2011)

jehma said:


> ..............I like that when I hold it on my belly, the keyboard part raises up the reading area above my blankets! .............


That is an excellent point!


----------



## GBear (Apr 23, 2009)

If I were buying again today, I think I'd still choose the K3. The newer models all seem to compromise something that I like about the K3, whether it's the 3G, the available physical keyboard or the battery life. I might or might not like the touchscreen, but there aren't enough other new features to begin to tempt me away from K3. Maybe the K5 or K6...


----------

